# Offseason Outline: Milwaukee Bucks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *• What’s the biggest priority for Milwaukee this offseason?*
> 
> Establishing some sense of internal order. The Bucks’ roster is a bit cluttered with mismatched components and positional redundancies, but this summer presents an opportunity to forge a more definite direction moving forward. As many as eight Milwaukee players could become free agents if the team and early termination options break a certain way, with three of the Bucks’ top four scorers (Monta Ellis, Brandon Jennings and J.J. Redick) among them. From that trio in particular, Milwaukee GM John Hammond will need to suss out the best means of building a core that can establish and sustain forward momentum.
> 
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/04/29/milwaukee-bucks-offseason-outline/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I want to see them commit to tanking next season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince said:


> I want to see them commit to tanking next season.


I think they are too good to completely tank unless they lose 2 of Redick, Jennings, and Ellis.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

^ That's what I'm hoping for. In the ideal world, we lose Ellis/Redick and lock up Jennings on a surprisingly reasonable deal. Redick wants out and I believe Ellis does too. The big question mark is Jennings in RFA, but I honestly can't see anyone wanting to overpay Jennings by too absurd of an amount with his consistency issues.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

The Bucks dont tank..they thrive for .500, hell the only time i can actually remember them tanking was the oden/durant/horford draft, we had the third most ping pong balls and ended up getting jumped by three teams and took Yi 6th overall, i think that draft forever changed our ownerships thiniking in regard to tanking


----------

